# Помогите оценить аккордеон



## Masha00733 (3 Июн 2014)

Всем здравствуйте! очень нужна Ваша помощь, помогите оценить аккордеон.
Думаю продавать, хотелось бы узнать цену от незаинтересованных людей. 
Аккордеон Barcarole производство Германия, 14 регистров, мама говорит концертный, сама я не особо разбираюсь..


----------



## ze_go (4 Июн 2014)

Masha00733 писал:


> мама говорит концертный


 :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (4 Июн 2014)

*Masha00733*,
Не более 10 тыс рублей.
К концертному аккордеону ,ваш не имеет ни какого отношения,так что информация мамы неверная :cray:


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2014)

*Masha00733*,

Zet10 весьма расточителен :biggrin:. 
10 тыс за Баркаролу я бы не дал. С "концертным" его роднит лишь примерно схожее количество клавиш/кнопок/регистров, а по сути это ГДР-овский ширпотреб весьма сомнительного качества.


----------



## zet10 (5 Июн 2014)

*vev*,
Евгений! Есть грешок по поводу расточительности. :cray: 
Но веть хочется быть объективным!
... 
А с другой стороны?
Где еще Мария может воспользоваться бесплатным советом,как ни на этом чудесном форуме-сайте? :biggrin:

П/с. 
Евгений,не забудьте пожалуйста ,что 6 го июня в первой половине дня,я Вас жду на просмотр нового аккордеона "Скандалли - консерватория",готово выборного ,с голосами BINCI и с диапазоном на 45 клавиш и цельным басом!
Искренне надеюсь что итальянцы не подведут!
Для всех уважаемых мной форумчан,мы поделится мнением и откроем новую тему после того как получим и опробируем инструмент,новый,выпуска двух недель назад!
Итак,ждем новый Аккордеон "Скандалли",который изготавливают для моего коллеги из Питера.
Тема,я надеюсь будет актуальна как ни когда!


----------



## IvanM (6 Июн 2014)

vev писал:


> С "концертным" его роднит лишь примерно схожее количество клавиш/кнопок/регистров, а по сути это ГДР-овский ширпотреб весьма сомнительного качества.


Как отличить концертный инструмент от обычного при одинаковых ТХ?


----------



## MAN (11 Июн 2014)

Masha00733 писал:


> мама говорит концертный


zet10 писал:


> К концертному аккордеону ваш не имеет никакого отношения, так что информация мамы неверная :cray:


Barcarole не концертный аккордеон, он студийный. Телестудийный! :biggrin: Не верите? А вот:





Таким образом на вопрос *IvanM*а наверное можно ответить так: при одинаковых ТХ (вернее кажущихся одинаковыми для неискушенных) инструменты следует различать по ЗХ (звуковым), а также ИХ (игровым или, если угодно, исполнительским), ну, словом, (по моему скромному ИМХУ) по их МХ (музыкальным характеристикам).


----------



## vev (11 Июн 2014)

MAN писал:


> Таким образом на вопрос IvanMа наверное можно ответить так: при одинаковых ТХ (вернее кажущихся одинаковыми для неискушенных) инструменты следует различать по ЗХ (звуковым), а также ИХ (игровым или, если угодно, исполнительским), ну, словом, (по моему скромному ИМХУ) по их МХ (музыкальным характеристикам).



И от конкретных числовых параметров (количество голосов/кнопок/клавиш), доступных для простых смертных, переходим в вещам, трудноформализуемым. Хотя если взять и поиграть один за другим на разных инструментах, даже дилетанту станет понятно, в чем собственно разница между ширпотребом и концертным инструментом. 

Хуже, когда два концертных инструмента и надо выбирать из них :biggrin:


----------



## Pavel Z (18 Июн 2014)

На мой взгляд - максимальная стоимость 20000 рублей.
Хотя если он сделан в ГДР, то это не значит, что он развалился и качества никакого. У меня, вон, у самого, Sybulla Brand - ГДР-овский, 1946-53 года выпуска (не помню точно), так он играет еще, звук у него мягкий, чистейший, ничто не западает, все клавиши на месте, так что не судите инструмент, не подержав его предварительно в своих купеческих руках.


----------



## vev (18 Июн 2014)

*Pavel Z*,

Да держали мы такие Баркаролы и именно поэтому и судим :biggrin:


----------



## phat888 (8 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста оценить аккордеон.


----------



## vev (8 Фев 2017)

*phat888*,


Шедэфр!! Для игры не представляет никакой ценности. Единственно для убранства и для интерьера может кто за 500 р возьмет. Состояние вроде приличное навскидку

P.S. Хотя начинайте торговаться тысяч с 5-7. Интересно было бы посмотреть потроха и послушать. Чем то он меня привлекает...


----------



## grigoriys (8 Фев 2017)

vev (08.02.2017, 21:41) писал:


> Чем то он меня привлекает...


 аэрографией меха...


----------



## zet10 (8 Фев 2017)

Ох и наживем мы себе врагов Жень))... Когда людям говоришь воочию реальную цену инструмента,некоторые из них готовы просто убить!)..." Вы что? С ума сошли? Я его лучше на помойку выкину, чем продам за эти 5 тысяч! Что на них сегодня можно купить? А мой дедушка,корову продал за этот баян!,Жулики Вы все а не оценщики!"


----------



## vev (9 Фев 2017)

*zet10*,
недобрый ты, Юра  
Не все так избалованы струментами, как мы с тобой.


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Фев 2017)

phat888 писал:


> Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста оценить аккордеон.
> 
> Ведь столько не живут, сколько этому инструменту. Он реально ничего не стоит. (без обиды) Даже регистров нет. Хотя на рынке кто кого уговорит. Главное не тряхнуть, чтобы планки не оторвались.


----------



## vev (10 Фев 2017)

*Евгений51*,
по поводу регистров - бабушка надвое сказала. Под грифом есть некие переключатели. Кажись они и есть регистровые переключатели

Ну а в остальном - целиком и полностью


----------



## accord8 (12 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте.Родители попросили оценить аккордеон, хотят продать, подарил родственник. Он на нем играл, очень дорожил им, купил с рук в 50-60 годы.


----------



## vev (12 Апр 2017)

*accord8*,
за него еще доплату могут попросить...

Такое ощущение, что у него дополнительные два ряда в басу, с ф-ношной раскладкой? Никто такого не встречал?


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Апр 2017)

vev писал:


> Такое ощущение, что у него дополнительные два ряда в басу, с ф-ношной раскладкой? Никто такого не встречал?


Ощущение правильное. Альфред Мирек в книге "Гармоника" описывал это как "готово-выборная клавиатура прямого постоянного действия без переключений".  Для желающих учиться играть на таком инструменте есть плюс- можно пользоваться фортепианными нотами без переложений. 
Для практикующего аккордеониста этот инструмент не имеет никакой ценности. Для коллекционера- да.


----------



## accord8 (12 Апр 2017)

*Kuzalogly*, спасибо большое, попробую  обратиться на форум антикваров, или на авито выставить без цены, кто сколько предложит. Инструмент красивый как украшение интерьера или в заботливые руки кто-то может быть возьмет.


----------



## accord8 (12 Апр 2017)

*vev*, тоже благодарю


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Апр 2017)

accord8/ писал:


> или в заботливые руки кто-то может быть возьмет.


А где это чудо природы находится?

Я бы в свои заботливые руки забрал тысячи за 2-3. У меня  в бильярдной на стене пустое пространство между роялем и фисгармонией.. Могу обещать, что не расчленю на запчасти. Так и будет висеть как экспонат ушедшей эпохи. Если оно ещё и играет- исполню "марш полковника Боги"... Но не более.


----------

